# this place feels...



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

...like home most of the time... but recently its feeling like a ghost town. 
guys... where are u? what have u been up to? 
ill just have to tell u about last weekends ride then:
I rode el zapo (yet again... still love the place) with a little twist to it... decided to take out camilla (c'dale) for a spin and she looooved it. (too bad my lower back didnt think the same on monday) 
two things i noticed: the bike feels short for me, might switch frames for a larger one but dont really want to get rid of her... (first bike thing u know)
and the other is I need to move quite a lot more. I really liked the feel of riding a ht again (after 5 months or so).

on a side note, I learnt two things from a flyer: 1.- the place i ride is a volcano 2.- theres gonna be a race there sept 3rd, if any of u guys are interested. (im still thinking about it) 

so come on... say something... anything


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

something....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, it's the same for me. Pretty nice place, but this week it has been like dead.... Anyway, I think that sometimes we haven't got anything smart to say.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Too busy with homeworks here but this weekend will be exciting. On saturday I think I'll go to SNt to try the race course a couple of times and on Sunday I hope I can enter the race.

Btw will anyone go to SNT on any of those two days? I might need a set of knee/shin guards for a day 

Dont miss the race, in the Panamericana you can see amazing stunts (as I've been told)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Tacubaya, if you want the knee-pads you can use mine. Maybe I'll go with Rodrigo on saturday to change my cabling, but I'm not sure. email me so we can arrange something......


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Too busy with homeworks here but this weekend will be exciting. On saturday I think I'll go to SNt to try the race course a couple of times and on Sunday I hope I can enter the race.
> 
> Btw will anyone go to SNT on any of those two days? I might need a set of knee/shin guards for a day
> 
> Dont miss the race, in the Panamericana you can see amazing stunts (as I've been told)


If I go, i'll lend you mine.

and.... in other topic.....do I need a special tool to remove the crank arms? I just noticed I need to remove them in order to replace the middle ring:madman: :madman: :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Tacu, I´m thinking of going to SNT to do the Cabro, I think we can go up hill and may be I'll try the panamericana too.

Please let me know what time you think be at SNT?

regards
MArkBlast!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Didn't ride this week, work keeps me till late so I can only go home and stare at my bike... it's either that or getting drunk... well something like that!
This weekend I may get a new laptop so I'll be able to post pictures or I may go to SNT to have a look and feel of the XC marathon track, still don't know if I'll be on the race though.
Maybe if i'm lucky I'll ride also on El Desierto de Los Leones I may even try making my way to the fourth dinamo, don't know the fuzzy factor is high...
As for the race I don't know if I will be able, but we could try to prepare something for the Popobike, I could try going the weekend they mark the track, that way I could plan my lousy excuses for not going fast enogh with anticipation!
Aniways hope you all have a nice weekend!

El Rivas
ps. My question would be: why we get so many hits and so little responses?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi guys!

Yeah, it's been a ghost town as of late. Maybe we're just busy?

Trip... Good to know you liked the HT again. I just couldn't get over it. I can't stand to ride a HT especially uphill. I'm glad you guys enjoy both your rides. I really feel some envy.

Rzoz... when in the world have we said anything smart? 

Tacu... Cool on your racing career. Damn, you young'uns are fast and mean.

Rito... Check your PM box.

Mark... I wish I could ride with you again sometime soon. For now I'm on kind of off-bike-vacations.

Rivas... Shouldn't we all be training for the Popobike already? Aren't we a team?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkBlast said:


> Hi Tacu, I´m thinking of going to SNT to do the Cabro, I think we can go up hill and may be I'll try the panamericana too.
> 
> Please let me know what time you think be at SNT?
> 
> ...


I guess we are going around 9:30. I think I could take you up to the downhill. Ill confirm later. ok?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hi guys! Shouldn't we all be training for the Popobike already? Aren't we a team?


do u mean we have to train for the thing? is the mtbr team actually gonna be fighting for positions? 
damn, i was expecting to drop halfway through and puke a little... then call it quits. gonna have to come up with some excuses alongside arivas LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

ok 545, please let me know as soon as you can.

I hope see you tomorrow!

regards!
MArkBlast


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> do u mean we have to train for the thing? is the mtbr team actually gonna be fighting for positions?


Did you know that we have Vizcaino ranked in the 3rd place of his category in the Guanajuato's State Championship?:thumbsup:

He'll be the only one not allowed to use the "puke-and-run" technique!:nono:



triphop said:


> damn, i was expecting to drop halfway through and puke a little... then call it quits. gonna have to come up with some excuses alongside arivas LOL:thumbsup:


Bro... puking requires you to actually puke. Nasty. :nono: 
What I did last year was to simulate cramps and allegate mismarking of the route. Funny thing, is when I thought I was all alone lost in Middle-of-Nowhere-Puebla, I found three riders more "faking" as I did. 

But I finished the goddamn race... even if I was shown as disqualified on the charts the day after. After bribing the Organization, I was returned my 605th place (out of 620 races in the Beginner's Category).


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> What I did last year was to simulate cramps and allegate mismarking of the route. Funny thing, is when I thought I was all alone lost in Middle-of-Nowhere-Puebla, I found three riders more "faking" as I did.
> 
> But I finished the goddamn race... even if I was shown as disqualified on the charts the day after. After bribing the Organization, I was returned my 605th place (out of 620 races in the Beginner's Category).


ok, question: did u race the 23km track or the 47km one? how did u like the trail? I think the 23 one is a bit too much xc for my taste. the 47km has quite a more AM feel to it with a lot more climbing and downhill parts but then again its 47kms (too damn long)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, question: did u race the 23km track or the 47km one? how did u like the trail? I think the 23 one is a bit too much xc for my taste. the 47km has quite a lot more climbing and downhill parts but then again its 47kms (too damn long)


I "raced" the 23.5km one.

Yeah, it's pretty flat in elevation. At least, I do a bit better on long steep climbs. False flats like the Popo really kill me bad.

There are some sections midway the course where it gets a bit "All Mountain".

And despite of being mostly flat or with tame steeps, I wouldn't race it on a HT. The terrain is very broken, infested with square edge rocks and deep sand, which makes me prefer the FS.

The Switchblade will be plain overkill for the course, which makes me think I will be able to recover a bit of ground on the DH part (I was passing people in that section last year, by that point people I was passing were either backmarkers in my category or people from the 47km one). This DH part is not steep either, but it's very fast. Again, Full Sussers are better suited for the rocky, sandy and fast sweeping cornering. HT's simply can't go as fast (for the same pilot).

But I liked it. I was simply not prepared as we rarely pedal more than 20 minutes without stopping. Racing is another animal.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, question: did u race the 23km track or the 47km one? how did u like the trail? I think the 23 one is a bit too much xc for my taste. the 47km has quite a more AM feel to it with a lot more climbing and downhill parts but then again its 47kms (too damn long)


We did the 23km track. I think I will do the same, since 47 is too much for me now. I think that if you 23km was too much XCish, 47 is that and more, since that track is the same as teh 23 and some more. Maybe it has some more technical sections, but I think that the 23 is very nice, and being in a race is cool. I liked that you just ride for yourself, and it was fun.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Did you know that we have Vizcaino ranked in the 3rd place of his category in the Guanajuato's State Championship?:thumbsup:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

the last biker said:


> This add is for all members : we are planning seriously (3 bikers and me ) go the next month to Moab and Fruita , but first Las Vegas , more info in a few days.


:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: I want to go!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Today I ran twice the race track and n one of the runs I crashed and hurt my knee, anyone going tomorrow to see the race? I need some shin guards


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I would be interested in doing the track, if you don´t mind waitting for a SLOW racer and helping with moving my bike to the place I would go with your group! don´t know if Vizcaino and other racers would be pattient enough...! 
Having a look at the tracks would be nice as that would dictate strategy, puking and running or cramping and droppping... I would really like to try the 47 km track, that way I could assure myself comming last of the pack!
Are we really going to race as a team? By one of those fortuituos coincidenses the owner of exceed clothing hapens to be a a friend of the Toluca banda, he has made some good discounts on jerseys... So we could try making something for that race, provided we can come up with a design for that date... Either that or we could race with Turner jerseys...! =)

El Rivas
ps. when do you want to start trainning...?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

When do you want to start the trinning? We could start by our looks, see the post beyond... 
First round of chelas is on me...

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Who said we were fighting for possitions? doing the track and staying alive aren´t enough!!!???? We could train like in making the best excuses, finding the nicest jerseys or something like that, but no way you are going to make me ride faster, kido!!! =)
I remember when I started on this bike adventure thing we went to El Nevado, there was this kid that raced on the D.F. XC serial (he´s with the Xinte guys) think that he must be between the top 10 or something like that, well he did at least 30 min. less than yours truly and he wasn´t even trying! 
Aniways hope we can ride as a team! 

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone?

 guess I'll have to run withut them


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

arivas said:


> Are we really going to race as a team? By one of those fortuituos coincidenses the owner of exceed clothing hapens to be a a friend of the Toluca banda, he has made some good discounts on jerseys... So we could try making something for that race, provided we can come up with a design for that date... Either that or we could race with Turner jerseys...! =)
> 
> El Rivas


mmm turner jersey.. fine by me! :thumbsup: now seriously, id be interested in pitching in for a jersey somehow. what kind of design do u guys have in mind?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Who said we were fighting for possitions? doing the track and staying alive aren´t enough!!!???? We could train like in making the best excuses, finding the nicest jerseys or something like that, but no way you are going to make me ride faster, kido!!! =)
> I remember when I started on this bike adventure thing we went to El Nevado, there was this kid that raced on the D.F. XC serial (he´s with the Xinte guys) think that he must be between the top 10 or something like that, well he did at least 30 min. less than yours truly and he wasn´t even trying!
> Aniways hope we can ride as a team!
> 
> El Rivas


Rivas... Yeah, the target is to finish the race and have some fun. If in the process we can do decently, it's more like a bonus than a must.

Oh... with training, I meant to stop having the beer before bed, cutting off the nachos, and bling the bikes for the day. 

I guess the kid you mention is "Pancho" and yeah, he's plain impressive. Especially with the bike he's riding.

Yeah, if we could race as a team and get some jerseys, that'd be cool. I know you Homers are so anxious to impose your brand, but there are cooler brands out there, you know? I ain't gonna mention which one.

We have to contact Tiger who was planning on making some design, but I gather he's got no time to log in and/or do something. He must be kinda busy getting his life going again after the moving.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Rivas... Yeah, the target is to finish the race and have some fun. If in the process we can do decently, it's more like a bonus than a must.
> 
> Oh... with training, I meant to stop having the beer before bed, cutting off the nachos, and bling the bikes for the day.
> 
> ...


I would like to enter the popobike too  
When is it?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ah! That kind of trainning! Well, so we must drink beer at least some hours before going to bed? Giving up the nachos is easy, I really don't do botanas a lot, besides that space can be better ocupied by beer... Blinging the bikes, mmm... well, that one is though but I'm sure once I can finally post pictures I will surelly get suggestions in that regard.
Yep, Nacho is the one I'm refering, he received a bike from the Xinte and Merida guys about 3 months ago I think it must be in the 12kg range, some people have the legs and ability to really use the advanges a HT can on XC events.
Imposing our brand? Well, after all it is THE Brand! By another cooler brand I suppose you refer to Moots (and this one gets extra bonus points for that picture of the girl that holds the seatpost), besides that well... mmmm.. no, can't think of anything else, maybe "the voices" are confusing you??? =)
I was about to ask about Mr. Tiger, hope he has time to come up with a design!

El RIvas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> ...Imposing our brand? Well, after all it is THE Brand!...
> El RIvas


What brand? oh, you mean the one that seems to be growing like weeds at Marti? 

OK, in all seriousness, I think we need a special Mexico Mtbr forum jersey, not a brand one (any brand).


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi The Last Biker/Vizcaino:

Im very interested in going next weekend to Puebla to do the PPBike.
When the PPBike is going to be?

Vizcaino, what are your plans about this trip?

Is there any arrangement to spent the whole weekend in Prueba? if so, please guys, let me know.

Regards
MarkBlast



the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that we have Vizcaino ranked in the 3rd place of his category in the Guanajuato's State Championship?:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarkBlast :
Hi , yes we can ride the whole weekend here and near areas , I am out of office , but I'll call you today and Vizcaìno too .

In the weekend we can talk about to go to USA (Moab and Fruita )last days of september just for riding, but before Las Vegas for the Interbike .

This trip is open to all the riders .

regards.

the last biker


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi The Last Biker:

I have talked to Vizcaino and he told me that he wouldn´t go to Puebla this weekend because of his job.

We will made arrangments to go to Pueba to ride the PPBike's route as soon as possible!

Regards
MArkBlast


----------

